# WHAT BIT FOR A SENSITIVE MOUTH



## cellie (14 September 2008)

I have bought a happy mouth with a peanut or french link type of lozenge  is there anything milder for a sensitive mouth.Our new mare doesnt like contact and will throw her head up she s very forwarding going and keen to please and I dont want her to start evading the bit.Thanks


----------



## Silverspring (14 September 2008)

How about no bit?  Have you tried a english hackamore (without the curb insert) or there's another bitless bridle out there that supposed to be really good for stearing etc...sorry i can't remember the name of it!


----------



## cellie (14 September 2008)

I dont know if I would be that brave.The horse is my daughters she is only 14 and has very gentle hands I dont know how I would feel about the safety aspect with her riding in a hackamore.The horse isnt strong but is very forward going.Do you use one ?
I will have to look into it a lot further its not something that I have any knowledge on.I notice a lot of the show jumpers use them and she is a competition horse.Thanks


----------



## Silverspring (14 September 2008)

I used an english hackamore and they are really quite strong!  Sinc ethey have nose, poll and curb action they are far stronger than a normal snaffle.  How effective they are does depend on the horse's head confo, my Arab has very little padding on her face/over her poll so she doesn't need a much pressure to get the message, however , a draft would probably ignore the aids as they have lots of padding!
The other bridle I was talking about is the Dr Cooks http://www.bitlessbridle.co.uk/ I've heard good things about it on here.


----------



## cellie (14 September 2008)

Definitely a option will give her a little while to settle as she does work in a nice outline when settled.If she is still evasive Ill try one shes tbx so should work on little pressure.
Do you know anything about stud girths I have had to buy one as she tucks her legs up to her belly but my standard martingale wont attach.Would you know what attachment I need for stud girth if not Ill post.My boy is on bog standard martingale and there is no way to attach this to the ring on her stud girth.I believe she had a breastplate with her loaners  and I cant remember seeing that attached to stud  girth either.Thanks for your advice


----------



## Silverspring (14 September 2008)

Sorry don't know much about stud girth, I've never showjumped to the level that I would need one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I would post though, lots of people on her will be using one and will prbably have ahd the same confusion!


----------



## BlackWhite381 (14 September 2008)

I like nathe bits on horses with sensitive mouths my boy has got fleshy lips/tongue and he is going really well in a nathe bit but he was really strong in other bits i am very impressed.


----------



## cellie (14 September 2008)

Just googled it but there are several choices which one!!!!!!!!What do you use .


----------



## pixiebee (14 September 2008)

what bit was she ridden in before?if it was my horse id have teeth re-done and back checked before changing bits. Sounds like she is not happy with bits at all, even mild ones like you have already tried...safety aspect of hackamores are good, they are severe bits and only need a light touch.


----------



## Thistle (14 September 2008)

nathes are softer in the mouth than a happymouth. I use the straight one.


----------



## cellie (14 September 2008)

Teeth and everything else were all checked with 5 star vetting and all were good.Back has only just been done and I have bought the bit that she was  being ridden in ,the happy mouth with lozenge is in the post at the moment and I am borrowing same bit in between times.Just looking for something gentler and exploring options before we  try any big changes.I dont want to upset her as shes settled so well and is trying really hard .


----------



## Chestnuttymare (14 September 2008)

what about a myler ported, gives them more room over the tongue. works for my sensitive tb. it is a nightmare getting the right bit if they are sensitive.


----------



## cobden99 (14 September 2008)

Im a big fan of the neue schule starter snaffle


----------



## Natch (14 September 2008)

My only concern about the jointed happy mouths are that the gap where the pieces join could pinch the tongue IYKWIM? Certainly looks like that a recently backed pony's french link that I have seen recently.

I'd try a hackamore too, I've got no experience with either them or a Dr Cook, but I have heard mixed things about the Dr Cook's action.

How about a soft metal rather than happy mouth? the copper-y type or sweet iron.


----------



## exracemad (14 September 2008)

I use a nathe bit on 2 of my boys. 

They are both very sensitive but forward going. I think this bit is fab


----------



## cellie (14 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
what about a myler ported, gives them more room over the tongue. works for my sensitive tb. it is a nightmare getting the right bit if they are sensitive. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I have one with hooks will that be to harsh.I bought mine for my tb


----------



## Archangel (15 September 2008)

I have a neue schule tranz lozenge loose ring snaffle and it is a lovely bit.  My horse is very happy and confident in it.


----------



## cellie (15 September 2008)

That looks nearly identical to the bit I use for my other horse we tried that yesterday and although she was ok  I think she goes better in happy mouth lozenge.It looks like french link aurigan bit that he has.Shes only been with us a week so could take some time.Thanks


----------



## Chestnuttymare (15 September 2008)

if you don't use the hooks, just use it as a normal bit it should be ok. thats what i do.


----------



## cellie (15 September 2008)

At least I wont have to buy another one to try it out .Will try her in couple of days dont want to keep messing her around too much.Im a little annoyed I bought the same bit as the owner  had and the same size and I think its too big she  looks better in my boys 5 inch  but they rode her in 5 1/2.arghhh I thought she was too fine for that size should have gone with my gut instinct .I cant even use it on my horse  as my daughter insisted on the pink happy mouth and hes a gelding


----------



## Chestnuttymare (16 September 2008)

yeah but real men can get away with pink 
	
	
		
		
	


	




my girl has a little gob too, she's just 5'' too. it is a nightmare trying to get the right one if they are sensitive.


----------

